# Impact driver or drywall screwgun??



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm looking into a supplemental driver to add to my normal cordless drill. It will be mainly for general use- a deck here and there, fastening wood to wood... not dealing with concrete or anything specialized. The practicality of cordless is not really a factor, so take the cord out of the equation.

So, I'm considering a Ridgid 18v impact driver. I've used impacts and they are certainly nice for driving home screws while my drill would bore the holes- no changing of bits...etc... I like the idea of a hammer and anvil inside for the impacting part compared to when my clutch is used on my drill- feels like its gonna do damage, where the impact is made for that.

The other option would be a drywall screwgun. Hilti makes a couple of units, one that spins at 4000rpm for metal studs, but then one that is listed for use in woodworking. It spins at 2500rpm.

How does a screwgun work? I mean, I've hung plenty of drywall with one, but is it a hammer and anvil? How would it work driving screws into hardwood? What about my kreg pocket jig, would it blow out the pocket hole because of the speed, or would the clutch sort of regulate the power?

Thanks for any input!
jeff


----------



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's the Ridgid:
http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Here's the Hilti:
http://www.hilti.com/holcom/page/mo...il.jsf?lang=en&nodeId=-13938&selProdOid=12962

Here's maybe a better option from Hilti- adjustable clutch just like a drill.
http://www.hilti.com/holcom/page/mo...il.jsf?lang=en&nodeId=-13785&selProdOid=12698


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jeff,
I have cordless drills, impacts, and a milwaukee drywall screwgun. The drywall shooter is made for just that. I have never used it for anything else. It has a motor that free spins until you depress the tip, engaging a clutch. It only stops driving when it reaches a preset depth. They are meant to zing in drywall screws in a flash. Use your cordless with the clutch set light or an impact for your pocket screws. Much more control that way. If you want to have a drywall gun for occasional drywall hanging, get one, they're cheap. But if you don't plan on doing drywall work, than pass on it. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

*impact vs drywall gun*

I would get an impact driver, I have used all of the above alot, drywall gun is for hanging drywall, impact gun is for driving screws. I would not get the Rigid, I went through 2 after my Milwaulke was stolen, the run time on the batteries was only about an hour, I now have a Makita and love it, and would recommend the Milwaulke, I bought the Makita because it was on sale and was a combo kit. I do have several Rigid tools, jigsaw, trim router, skil saw and like them all just not the impact drill driver set. 
Just my opinion though


----------



## KatHelms (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd get the impact driver if you aren't hanging much drywall - for a couple bucks more you can get a drywall screw setter that's impact-rated. In fact, looking for one of those is how I stumbled on this thread. (DeWALT has one, and I saw a Pro Tool one made of Chrome-Vanadium steel). 

Impact driver goes in so fast it's easy to go too deep - I'd just as soon not worry about that the few times I do anything with drywall. Or I guess I could just use my drill, hah!


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

A drywall screw gun works like Mike said but there is a shroud around the drive bit, the drive bit is spring loaded. The shroud is stationary and adjustable, when the shroud hits the material surface, the bit disengages. In hanging drywall, it's important that the screws are set just so. They need to pull the material tight to the framing but not break the paper on the drywall face. The screws have to go in straight and you will stop driving in relation to face of any surface. This isn't the way you normally want to drive structural screws. Structural screws need to have torque on them, they hold by being properly stretched. Some screws, like pan heads assembling light sheet metal, are installed with the head tight to the material. A screw gun can be used in these and some other circumstances that are depth related.

An impact driver places torque on the screws as does an ordinary battery drill. Both are regulated by a clutch that will slip when the work resists at the clutch setting. The impact driver is a little more difficult to control by feel. An ordinary battery drill you can feel start to twist in your hand. Depending on the material you are screwing, you may decide to stop before the clutch engages. If the clutch on either is set too strong, you can strip out the screw. For more delicate work, like installing cabinet hardware an ordinary battery drill might be a better choice if not a hand screwdriver. 

Personally, I use a corded screw gun for drywall but I may use it for other things, too. I use a corded drill when screwing down deck boards since it is much faster and more powerful than a battery drill. I primarily use an impact corded drill when drilling masonry and concrete, again faster and more powerful than a battery impact drill. I use an ordinary battery drill for a lot of things where I want finer control to prevent driving too deep in soft materials and when I want to feel the torque on a more delicate fastener. In most cases, I pre drill in these circumstances. A battery impact drill may allow you to drive fasteners without pre drilling, especially screws with self drilling tips, like many deck screws. They will continue to drive until the clutch kicks in which can result in varying screw depths. 

I work alongside a guy with a battery impact drill laying down deck boards, I use my corded ordinary drill and pre drill. I can place all my screws at an even depth and also get the right torque feel. He often runs into a hard spot and strips the screw head or has trouble finishing the drive. Other times the screws dive right in. With his mistake fixing and battery charging, I drive about 5 to his one, all consistent and doing the job I need them to do. He gets stripped, broken and screws that aren't really pulling tight like they should. A battery impact driver comes in handy when you can't or don't pre drill, hanging kitchen cabinets on older framing for example, where the screws are pretty heavy and the driving can be difficult. Essentially, each driver has it's place but how and what you use them on makes the difference, one size doesn't fit all.


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

A the others have said, it is simple, if you are hanging rock get a drywall screw gun. if not the impact driver will be a LOT more useful!


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the Dewalt impact driver and use it all the time for driving screws. I find it easier than my drill to drive screws.
Tom


----------

